# Hey Everyone



## Lego (Sep 28, 2008)

Just thought i'de say hi and show you all my recent purchase. It's an 02 plate 225 picked it up on Wednesday and dont think i've been out of it since!! Done 66k on the clock and will be booking it in for a major service (cambelt, waterpump, haldex ect) this week.

So here she is


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello.

Nice looking car. Welcome to the Forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is another great site you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forums


----------

